# Olympics



## potatohead (Feb 8, 2014)

Any of your guys watching any of this?

I was checking out the snowboarding SlopeStyle event today, and HOLEEE SHIT I was just rocked at what I was watching. I had no friggin idea this was a thing. This reminds me of some friggin game (1080 snowboarding or something) I used to play like 10 years ago on Xbox where you just went down the hill and tried to do crazy tricks. Only now a 1080 is like amateur hour and these guys were doing like 1440's and 1620's and triple backflips with like four seconds of hang time like it was just another day at the office. Seriously impressed by these dudes. The Canadian guy took third with a broken rib and another guy from the UK was kicking ass with a torn ACL. I'd post some vids but I am sure there are copyrights in the different countries and what not so do a search for it and check it out.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 8, 2014)

It's a gift to have the equilibrium to even be able to practice these sorts of things without breaking one's neck right off the bat.

I get directionally lost sometimes even doing a single flip off the low dive.


----------



## Jlang (Feb 9, 2014)

Mark Mcmorris is the man, Regina boy like me, the dude broke his ribs 3 weeks ago and still took third, hard as shit.


----------



## KultureDekay (Feb 9, 2014)

Sage Kotsenburg doe!


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 13, 2014)

kinda pissed NBC has so little coverage on tv this time around... really wish i didn't have to create an NBC account to watch curling


----------



## MartinMTL (Feb 13, 2014)

CBC has all events streamed and archived on their site. Go watch it all. Just get a Canadian proxy going if you are from the U.S. 

Going to be watching ski slopestyle in a bit (wasn't going to stay up until 3am). The commentators are hilarious though. They really do need to get people who know the sport. Some cringe-worthy quotes. Pretty sure all the other sports have commentators who know what is going on.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 20, 2014)

That slashing call against the US in OT was complete horseshit. Refs were playing for Canada, just like last time.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 20, 2014)

Sofos said:


> That slashing call against the US in OT was complete horseshit. Refs were playing for Canada, just like last time.



Oh you mean like how the Ref blocked the Canadian player from getting the puck so the US player had a free shot on an open net, only to hit the post?? Or how about the 6+ penalties that got called against Canada all game (giving the US their 2nd goal also btw).. Complete horseshit right there.

Refs were shit, but if you think the bad calls only affected the US.. watch the game again without your bias.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 20, 2014)

NickCormier said:


> Oh you mean like how the Ref blocked the Canadian player from getting the puck so the US player had a free shot on an open net, only to hit the post?? Or how about the 6+ penalties that got called against Canada all game (giving the US their 2nd goal also btw).. Complete horseshit right there.
> 
> Refs were shit, but if you think the bad calls only affected the US.. watch the game again without your bias.



My point is that that call was made only to even up the ice, not because it was against the rules. The ref kept changing the way she officiated all game, which is bullcrap


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 20, 2014)

Either way, they were warned about slashing by the referee multiple times, and they continued to do it.. thus penalty.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 20, 2014)

NickCormier said:


> Either way, they were warned about slashing by the referee multiple times, and they continued to do it.. thus penalty.



It wasn't even a slash though. It was playing until the whistle. Every team does it. Start poking away at the pads hoping it goes in.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 21, 2014)

Sofos said:


> It wasn't even a slash though. It was playing until the whistle. Every team does it. Start poking away at the pads hoping it goes in.



It wouldn't have gotten a call in the NHL, that's for certain, but this isn't NHL hockey. Canada incurred the same penalty for exactly the same thing today during the semi-final against the US.


----------



## potatohead (Feb 22, 2014)

Xaios said:


> It wouldn't have gotten a call in the NHL, that's for certain, but this isn't NHL hockey. Canada incurred the same penalty for exactly the same thing today during the semi-final against the US.



That would have been called in the NHL if the guy was warned once already, absolutely. He also would have been eating glove after the first time. 

How can there be talk about bad calls and then say Wickenheiser being taken down on a clear breakaway is not a penalty shot .


----------



## Pweaks (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Teemu! I honestly didn't expect us to win team USA but amazing game by Lehterä and Selänne. We had Koivu, Filppula and Barkov injured and still managed to win a medal. I'm so happy right now.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 22, 2014)

Pweaks said:


> Thank you Teemu! I honestly didn't expect us to win team USA but amazing game by Lehterä and Selänne. We had Koivu, Filppula and Barkov injured and still managed to win a medal. I'm so happy right now.



Don't forget Rask. He owned the fvck out of USA, and Kane... TWICE.


----------



## Pav (Feb 22, 2014)

Patrick Kane dropped the ball in this tourney.

Not to use him as a scapegoat....no one player can be singled out for such a royal Finnish asspounding.


----------



## Jlang (Feb 23, 2014)

And it looks like Gold for Canada! Nice Tourney fellas!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 23, 2014)

Mens and Womens Hockey and Curling Gold for Canada. Where it belongs.


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 23, 2014)

Best winter olympics for the netherlands in a very long time.

And goddamn that crying bear at the closing ceremony made me sad as fvck man. I can't take crying bears :'(


----------



## potatohead (Feb 23, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> Best winter olympics for the netherlands in a very long time.
> 
> And goddamn that crying bear at the closing ceremony made me sad as fvck man. I can't take crying bears :'(



Did you guys even do anything other than long track? You seriously dominated that shit lol.


----------

